# My very first Webster Petrol IC Engine



## gus

OK. Removed all my lazy bones to get started to make above engine.
Collected bar stocks from supplier for engine and others.Cost me a small fortune. See foto.


----------



## gus

Material came in two weeks ago.Been working very hard but take my sweet time and no rush.
The Sakai ML 360 with 4 inch chuck to machine a 4" flywheel is a monumental task.The 4" chuck just won't clamp the 4" C.I. disk. Had to make a "bolt-on" spigot/mandrel to turn raw C.I.Disc to shape. Really took time to skim off excess material.Had to coax lathe to cut 20 thou deep cut.
Took two half days to complete f/wheel.The 3/8" Warner Boring Bar earned its place in turning the O.D. No chatter marks. Did have a 1/2" Warner Boring Bar to standby.But the little "bro" did well.


----------



## crankshafter

Nice start on the Webster,Gus.
The Webster was my first ic and was a fun project. I have pulled up the chair
Best reg.
CS


----------



## gus

crankshafter said:


> Nice start on the Webster,Gus.
> The Webster was my first ic and was a fun project. I have pulled up the chair
> Best reg.
> CS



Hi Crankshafter,

Thanks for the support. I hope Webster is forgiving.The Glow Plug Engine was very exacting in fits and very unforgiving. After getting the Webster up and running in two---three months,may go back and rework Glow Plug Engine.
Base plate frame done and running gear fitted on except the con-rod.
The time gears will be cut in-house when the Gear cutters come in next week.Know nothing on gear cutting except for the first spur gear cut in Trade School 52 years ago when Gus was a 18 year old kid.Time flies.

Piston rings should arrive by latest end this week.Contact point and condenser bought.

Best Regards,

Gus Teng from faraway,sunny&hot Singapore.


----------



## Lawijt

Looks great Gus. Now I see how to make big things on a small Lathe. Keep on the good work & take a lot of pictures.
Barry (the happy fisherman from Belgium)


----------



## vcutajar

Interesting Gus.  I will be following you also.

Vince


----------



## gus

Lawijt said:


> Looks great Gus. Now I see how to make big things on a small Lathe. Keep on the good work & take a lot of pictures.
> Barry (the happy fisherman from Belgium)



Hi Lawijt,

Nice fish. Is it Pike or Barracuda.

Attached is foto of 4.5kg Threadfin. Very good eating done Hongkong Steamed.


----------



## gus

vcutajar said:


> Interesting Gus.  I will be following you also.
> 
> Vince




Hi Vince,

I see an IC Engine in your profile foto. Beautiful engine and great showpiece.


----------



## Lawijt

It is a Pike Gus.


----------



## gus

Been working too hard and doing it right the first time.So far so good.No bungles.
More running gear added on,oil cups,ignition cam and capacitor.Shaft turns smoothly.
Tomorrow is housekeeping day. Starting to get stressed,tired and misplacing tools etc.


----------



## gabby

Very nice Gus, I to will pull up a chair and follow along.
Cheers
Graham


----------



## vcutajar

Gus, don't force yourself to finish it because that's when things start to go wrong.  

Vince


----------



## Brian Rupnow

Gus--You are going to love the Webster. They are simply a great little engine. That was the first I.C. engine I built. Good Luck----Brian


----------



## gus

vcutajar said:


> Gus, don't force yourself to finish it because that's when things start to go wrong.
> 
> Vince



Hi Vince,

Thanks for the good advice.No rejects or reworks so far.The mini oil cups were really taxing my eye sight but they turned out good.
 Will do housekeeping tomorrow and nothing else. The lathe is a big mess with too much cast iron chips.The vertical mill too.


----------



## Lawijt

Nice Gus , you did a lot of work on 1 day. Keep taking pictures when you machining workpieces please.


----------



## AussieJimG

Great work Gus, I will be following.

Jim


----------



## gus

Took a housekeeping break with no work done yesterday. Chuck 2'' C.I. shaft to proceed machining the cylinder.
The Sakai ML 360 had no problem reducing to 1 1/2" dia but with chips flying all over,I had to make do with an old folder file to shield off C.I. chips. Visual sight is now blocked and no way to know cutting tool about to collide. See
Visual Stop indicator.


----------



## gus

C.I.Cylinder blank about done.Use LMS mini parting tool to part off. One must ensure groove is widened to avoid tool
seizure. Fin cutting was a breeze. Cylinder completed less boring. Getting dark now."70" young man has poor eysight at night.So work to resume tomorrow with cylinder bore to "pre-hone I.D. Now another problem.How do I hone to 0.875 I.D. My last honing job was a disaster.Gurus. Your expert advice is appreciated.
Very happy with the Chinese HSS bits.Finishing was good.


----------



## AussieJimG

That's coming along fine Gus, I do like your visual stop indicator.

Jim


----------



## gus

Messed up the last aeromodel engine cylinder bore with inadequate boring bar. Took Tin Falcon's expert advice seriously and bought two Warner HSS Bars,3/8" and 1/2" By eyeball judgement,the 3/8" Bar will give me a taper hole and bad finish with chatter marks. The QCTP tool holder had to milled to give a deeper and stronger hold on the boring bar.Commence boring,taking 10 thou cuts and on to 20 thou cuts. Used spring caliper to check bore ID and pre-finish ID of 21.5mm. Light cuts gave a very smooth bore. Moved away from Digital Caliper as it is difficult to get accurate reading and went on to use the China Three Point Holtest Inside Micrometer. Bore finished ID was spot on at 22.22mm.  
Remove from chuck for vertical insert reading of ID. Spot on. Check for taper.Bore is parallel. Credit must ge given to the Sakai ML360 Japanese Watch Maker's Lathe and the China Holtest.

Holtest Three Point Inside Micrometer is a very delicate instrument. In between use,best to place on protective case to prevent dropping or damage. Holtest Mike win hands down reading ID over Digital Caliper or Two point Mike.


OK. Guys. I don't a bore surface gage to read surface finish but the bore is quite smooth. I am tempted to use 80# grit lollipop sanding rolls to finish the bore.Please advice how good #80 grit will hone bore or I am kidding myself.

Gus will need all the support to complete and successfully run Webster which is for now the biggest IC engine attempted.Trying hard not to rush and bungle the job.

Its Saturday and its fishing time.Sunday too.


----------



## Brian Rupnow

80 Grit is WAY TO COARSE!!! Best results I have had is to use a cheap spring loaded expanding brake cylinder hone to do initial cleanup, then lap with a 400 grit lapping compound. Make the lap from a solid round bar of aluminum, about .001" smaller in diameter than the cylinder. The lap should be 2 or 3" longer than the cylinder. Coat the lap with compound and work it thru the cylinder by hand with a twisting motion. Once it frees up a bit, chuck one end of lap in the 3 jaw chuck on its lowest speed, hold onto the cylinder by hand, turn on lathe and work the cylinder back and forth on the lap for a couple of minutes. Be VERY carefull to not get wound up in the spinning cylinder.---Brian


----------



## gus

Brian Rupnow said:


> 80 Grit is WAY TO COARSE!!! Best results I have had is to use a cheap spring loaded expanding brake cylinder hone to do initial cleanup, then lap with a 400 grit lapping compound. Make the lap from a solid round bar of aluminum, about .001" smaller in diameter than the cylinder. The lap should be 2 or 3" longer than the cylinder. Coat the lap with compound and work it thru the cylinder by hand with a twisting motion. Once it frees up a bit, chuck one end of lap in the 3 jaw chuck on its lowest speed, hold onto the cylinder by hand, turn on lathe and work the cylinder back and forth on the lap for a couple of minutes. Be VERY carefull to not get wound up in the spinning cylinder.---Brian



Hi Brian,

Thanks for the tips. OK will look for a brake cylinder hone. Bought some mini honing stones while shopping for hardware in Hongkong. Will cook up one if I cannot locate a spring loaded hone.Meanwhile I have some tough jobs to do.
Cutting the time gears would be one of them. The valve and carb next.

Regards,

Gus Teng.



Hi Brian,

Just ordered a small cylinder hone from UK. Hopefully will arrive in a week or so.  Now to look for 400 grit lapping compound.


----------



## Brian Rupnow

Gus--this is the brake cylinder hone I am talking about. The shank fits in your electric drill. The 3 stones are set at 120 degrees apart and an adjustable knurled collar determines how much force the stones have applied to them. This device only costs about $18 Canadian. It should be used with lots of light oil, and medium drill speeds, not high. It is worked back and forth in the bore of the cylinder, with special care being taken that it doesn't come out of either end of the cylinder while still spinning. In fact the ends should only extend no more than 1/8" past either end of the cylinder while it is being used. It doesn't take much--about 30 to 40 seconds with this hone should be sufficient.---Brian


----------



## gus

Brian Rupnow said:


> Gus--this is the brake cylinder hone I am talking about. The shank fits in your electric drill. The 3 stones are set at 120 degrees apart and an adjustable knurled collar determines how much force the stones have applied to them. This device only costs about $18 Canadian. It should be used with lots of light oil, and medium drill speeds, not high. It is worked back and forth in the bore of the cylinder, with special care being taken that it doesn't come out of either end of the cylinder while still spinning. In fact the ends should only extend no more than 1/8" past either end of the cylinder while it is being used. It doesn't take much--about 30 to 40 seconds with this hone should be sufficient.---Brian



Hi Brian,

Ordered same from UK. Hard to locate here in Singapore.

Lapping compound. Was given a small can of "Chemico" Valve Grinding Compound with Coarse and Fine grit but no. indication.Will the fine grit do?


----------



## Brian Rupnow

Gus, I have no way of telling how "fine" your "fine" valve grinding compound is. I know the valve grinding paste I bought at the local car dealership was far to coarse, you could actually feel the individual bits of grit in it with your fingers. At a best guess, take a small pinch of the fine grit between your thumb and finger and rub your thumb and finger together. You shouldn't be able to feel individual granules of grit.


----------



## ShedBoy

I use this stuff
http://www.ctctools.biz/servlet/Categories

This company have great products and send anywhere quick.
Engine is looking great Gus keep it coming.

Brock


----------



## metalmad

H Gus
Going great Guns Mate 
The Webster was my first Engine as well.
Pete


----------



## gus

Brian Rupnow said:


> Gus, I have no way of telling how "fine" your "fine" valve grinding compound is. I know the valve grinding paste I bought at the local car dealership was far to coarse, you could actually feel the individual bits of grit in it with your fingers. At a best guess, take a small pinch of the fine grit between your thumb and finger and rub your thumb and finger together. You shouldn't be able to feel individual granules of grit.




Hi Brian,

Bought 400# from the net. Will make the aluminium honing bat too,to do a good lapping job after the honing. I messed up the last aeromodel engine with wrong # lapping paste.

One of my senior/old air compressor repair man believes in having/using the right tool for a repair job. He was our best with return jobs.

Meanwhile ,will move on to machine other parts for the next two weeks.
The valve assembly and carb worries me.Too fine a job.

Come Monday will start machining the outer head.


Regards,

Gus Teng.


----------



## Brian Rupnow

Gus--Do you plan on using cast iron rings, or a Viton o-ring. I personally haven't had a lot of luck with cast iron rings, but have four different i.c. engines running successfully with a single Viton o-ring. The reason I ask is--If you are going to use cast iron rings, then you could quite possibly get by without lapping the cylinder. A good honing and then a relatively long (1 to 2 hours) running in time powered by an electric drill or belt from the lathe while everything is well coated with a light oil to "seat" the rings may be all you need. Its imperative to lap the cylinder if you are going to use a Viton o-ring, because any roughness in the cylinder will quickly tear up the o-ring. Conversely, if you use cast iron rings, you don't want the cylinder bore to be too smooth or the rings may never seat properly. The cross hatch pattern left on the inside of the bore by a hone will hold sufficient oil for lubrication, but still be "rough" (for lack of a better word) enough to "seat" the cast iron rings for a good compression seal.----Brian


----------



## gus

Brian Rupnow said:


> Gus--Do you plan on using cast iron rings, or a Viton o-ring. I personally haven't had a lot of luck with cast iron rings, but have four different i.c. engines running successfully with a single Viton o-ring. The reason I ask is--If you are going to use cast iron rings, then you could quite possibly get by without lapping the cylinder. A good honing and then a relatively long (1 to 2 hours) running in time powered by an electric drill or belt from the lathe while everything is well coated with a light oil to "seat" the rings may be all you need. Its imperative to lap the cylinder if you are going to use a Viton o-ring, because any roughness in the cylinder will quickly tear up the o-ring. Conversely, if you use cast iron rings, you don't want the cylinder bore to be too smooth or the rings may never seat properly. The cross hatch pattern left on the inside of the bore by a hone will hold sufficient oil for lubrication, but still be "rough" (for lack of a better word) enough to "seat" the cast iron rings for a good compression seal.----Brian



Hi Brian,

After many years in the small air compressor line and small petrol engines,I
am tempted to adopt Ingersoll-Rand practice to hone to cross hatch and run in to seat the rings. Piston rings came in from "Otto Gas" USA. With professinally made rings,i would have one less hassle.Keeping my fingers crossed. Been a good day's fishing with cool weather after a morning shower.Landed to goos size snappers for dinner at the marina. Life been good to "70" young man.
Today,will machine the outer head cum bracket support. Promised myself to do a good job.


----------



## gus

Cutting O/head blank was a breeze with a Bandsaw. Milled blank as per print.
Clamping on blank to a four jaw chuck will be a hassle to centre marked circle dead on. Came up with a spigot mounted on to spark plug hole.Clamping spigot on to chuck jaws at least gave me some assurance of running true.
Boring the blind hole to depth was another hassle w/o DRO. Came up using the slide end to indicate hole depth reached with dial set to zero. Did depth spot on but 5 thou deeper does no harm.The Warner Boring Bar performed well and blind hole was well finished with no chatter marks. I.D. was spot on with slide fit.
Having a set of Transfer punch sure help drill matching holes on O/head and cylinder.

Cylinder mounted on to engine base. Sos far so good. No reworks or throwaways.
Come tomorrow will go for less tedious but easy jobs like turning the Cylinder Lubricator and crankpin grease cup.
Will finish up the piston and con-rod. Both require some attention.Still trying hard not to rush.


----------



## crankshafter

Hi Gus.
Nice progress on the Webster.
Regarding honing/polishing the cyl. I made a expanding hone and medium then fine valvegrinding paste and then(don't laugh) thooth paste for the  final high gloss surface. Remember cleaning the hone in betwin.

Ps.. 
This is of corse only needed if you are using Viton o-ring.
CS.


----------



## gus

Hi Crankshafter,
Thanks for the tips. I am using pistons from "Otto Gas" USA.  The brake drum hone and #400 grit honing paste
coming in next week. Today,will cut piston. Now preparing Work Instructions(WI) to rout machine processing.

Promise will take more tea/pee breaks to rest in between.
To avoid last cut disaster will jot each diameter reduction. Doing this mentally was usually disastrous.


----------



## Lawijt

Nice work Gus.


----------



## gus

Took more half a day just to complete the piston and ring groove fitting.
Cross slide and sub-main slide with their dials zeroed in are very good options v/s the DROs.
Cut cylinder blank,cut ring grooves and underside void of piston,drill/ream piston hole for gudgeon pin etc.
With hand me down outside mike was able to cut piston O.D. spot on 0.873 "
The piston had too many details to be done . Any goof with one them would be disastrous

Will move over to mill con-rod. Jigs and fixtures required. W/o which con-rod will be hard to machine as per print.
Con rod will take at least three days to complete.


----------



## Lawijt

Put 1 drop of gasoline , put the piston to the sparkplug & fire this one time.......Yeah , you shoot the piston away.....And than it is time to catch a big blue Marlin.
What do you think about that Gus.
But you did again a really nice work.


----------



## gus

Recalled a young repairman using a piece of rag soaked up with petrol against the intake filter port to help start
a diesel engine. It won't start. He was about to put in a few drops of petrol into same intake port when I stopped
him. Took him to the staff canteen to hear him out.Then step by step analysed why same engine ran yesterday and today it just won't. Within an hour he came back and reported fuel line had airlocked due to aged fuel hose which had cracks.Engine got going.
Have heard of nasty accidents.Also heard of diesel engine fuel tank wrongly topped up with petrol. Engine blew
up.Marina was sued for damaged boat and injury.

Just some story from my working life.


----------



## gus

Con-rod looks very deceivingly simple to do but ended up doing it for two days. Took the whole of today
to complete. Fixtures was required to get a good job done. The big end and small end would difficult to get a good profile finish w/o fixture and Rotary Table which I DIY last year.See con-rod foto.
 At 3 pm ,I got tired and housekeeping went overboard .When you have to turn over everything to find the  6 inch steel rule or centre punch,it is time to take a housekeeping break.
At 5pm after a good R&R got started with peace of mind to machine the crankpin grease cup.Typical of Gussy,he came up with his own UK type grease up.
Con-rod,piston and grease cup fitted on. Quite a long way to completion which be a month or two from now. Have to cut the pinion spur gear for the timing gear train.Gear cutters just came in. I have no gear cutting experience other than the spur gear cut in trade school 52 years ago.


----------



## crankshafter

Nice one Gus, keep up the good work.;D
CS


----------



## Lawijt

Great work done.


----------



## vcutajar

Good progress Gus.  Moving along at a steady rate.  Keep it up.

Vince


----------



## AussieJimG

That's coming along just fine.


----------



## gus

Been an easy/relaxing morning,fitting in the gudgeon pin made from Nachi Drill Stem, piston mini oil tube,drilling the con-rod small end oil hole and turning the the Cylinder Oil.
Cylinder Oiler done and installed with needle valve. Used aluminium from scrap bin.
Oil drops appeared to be well controlled.Been a good day with no rejects/scrapping.

Will move on to make Intake/Exhaust/Carb Manifold next week. Never done one before and definitely not this miniature. The mini tappet valves worry me.
Will take sweet time to make manifold.

After this will make fixtures and dividing head and mandrel to cut the 25T pinion gear for the timing gear train.Again another worrying job.OK Gurus.Your expert advice requested.
For this very first job may go brass or aluminium.


----------



## AussieJimG

That cylinder oiler looks good

Jim


----------



## errolf2

I have  used these hone they give a brilliant finish
http://www.brushresearch.com/product-line.php?line=1
Good Luck
Errol


----------



## Brian Rupnow

Gus---There is a trick you should be aware of when you go to machine the valves. I have posted about this before, but I can't remember where now. If you try and turn down the full length of valve in successive passes, once the diameter is reduced close to where you want it, the material will start to deflect away from the cutter, causing major headaches----This is assuming you are holding the work in a 3 jaw chuck without a tailstock center. The trick is to turn only about 1/4" of length down close to the desired diameter, maybe .001 to .002 larger than finished diameter. Take note of the numbers on your crossfeed dial, then back out and turn the next 1/4" of material down. Keep doing this until you have the valve stem to the correct length, then polish to size with fine emery paper. By doing it this way, you can avoid the deflection which is sure to happen otherwise and cause you grief. I think it was George Britnell who gave me this advise when I built my first i.c. engine. Make sure that you have the part that the valve stem fits into machined and finish reamed to size before you make the valves--That way you can keep trying for fit without "unchucking" your valve and lose concentricity with your chuck.----Brian.


----------



## AussieJimG

And further advice I got from George Britnell is that it is only the part of the valve stem that slides in the guide that needs to be spot on for size.

Jim


----------



## gus

Brian Rupnow said:


> Gus---There is a trick you should be aware of when you go to machine the valves. I have posted about this before, but I can't remember where now. If you try and turn down the full length of valve in successive passes, once the diameter is reduced close to where you want it, the material will start to deflect away from the cutter, causing major headaches----This is assuming you are holding the work in a 3 jaw chuck without a tailstock center. The trick is to turn only about 1/4" of length down close to the desired diameter, maybe .001 to .002 larger than finished diameter. Take note of the numbers on your crossfeed dial, then back out and turn the next 1/4" of material down. Keep doing this until you have the valve stem to the correct length, then polish to size with fine emery paper. By doing it this way, you can avoid the deflection which is sure to happen otherwise and cause you grief. I think it was George Britnell who gave me this advise when I built my first i.c. engine. Make sure that you have the part that the valve stem fits into machined and finish reamed to size before you make the valves--That way you can keep trying for fit without "unchucking" your valve and lose concentricity with your chuck.----Brian.




Hi Brian,

Thanks for the tip. Am about to machine the tappet valve today or tomorrow.
Valve blocks marked out and will be done today. 8:15am Monday 17 now.
Taking my sweet time to do a good job. Will post.

Been wondering how to machine the tappets since day 1 .

Thank You again. Brian is like my Guardian Angel watching my every step.
You may not believe it.  1960 Flew off my first 50cc Yamaha Motorbike while stamping on brakes to avoid hitting a cyclist who suddenly crossed my path from a side lane w/o warning.:wall::wall::wall: Gus flew into the air did a somersault and landed firmly on his feet.Gus was not a gymnast!!!. Could have died or badly crippled. Two middle age bystander came out and ask Gus where I learnt this Chinese Martial Art. ha Ha Ha.


----------



## gus

errolf2 said:


> I have  used these hone they give a brilliant finish
> http://www.brushresearch.com/product-line.php?line=1
> Good Luck
> Errol




Hi Errol,

Thanks.


----------



## Art K

Gus,
I have to admit to not using the George Britnell method of turning a valve, or even knowing that method even existed at the time. I was building my version of the Upshur vertical single. I turned the valves in the 3 jaw between centers sanded the high spots with a 6 inch scale behind it and when I got close used a fine stone and with a micrometer to check the finished the size, then turned the end off to length. lots of starting and stopping the lathe.
Art


----------



## Swifty

Following along Gus, progress so far looks great. Don't let cutting the gear worry you, approach it with a positive attitude and you will have no trouble.

Paul.


----------



## gus

Swifty said:


> Following along Gus, progress so far looks great. Don't let cutting the gear worry you, approach it with a positive attitude and you will have no trouble.
> 
> Paul.




Hi Paul,

Thanks for the support. 

Just cannot imagine gear cutting would come back staring at me after 52 years.Timw flies and Gus is now 70 and very healthy.
Was taught gear cutting in one simple lesson and went on to cutting gear blank and mount on mandrel and mill tooth by tooth. Glad to say Gus finished cutting a gear with all 32 teeth.
 Some of trade school class mates had 31 1/2
or 32 1/2 teeth.:wall::wall::wall:


----------



## gus

The intake/exhaust valve manifold to 10 hours to saw,mill,drill,ream and skim.
Foto shows the 1" x 1" x 3/4" little monster. 
Will take a break away from "Webster" to thread 200 pcs of studs for the "Nuts & Bolts" Supplier
at S$2 per pce. Some production plans and Work Instructions required to make these parts good looking fast and labour saving. Have to work smart.

S$400 good money to buy some tools.


----------



## Brian Rupnow

Looking good Gus. Damn, that's a big sparkplug you've got in that thing.-Is it out of a car?


----------



## gus

Brian Rupnow said:


> Looking good Gus. Damn, that's a big sparkplug you've got in that thing.-Is it out of a car?




Hi Brian,

Hard to buy small spark plugs in Singapore.Still trying. There is one outlet in the net but he does ship to Singapore. Will try out the PortaPack Grass Cutter
Stockist.Believe they have small plugs. Or try out the aeromodel engine stockist. 
Meanwhile make do with the monster plug.:wall::wall::hDe::hDe:

Will be moving on to cutting the tappet valves. How I go about lappping to seat with valve guide? 
Drilling the 0.040 hole on valve stem looks formidable.Plan to jig drill.

Please advise on both.

I have Webster sitting on my Canon printer. 
Looks more like a beloved pet.


----------



## Brian Rupnow

Best way I have found to get a good valve seal is---Cut a VERY small seat area ---not larger than .010 to .015". Cut the seat  at 90 degrees included angle and cut the valve face at 92 degrees included angle. This will essentially give you a "line contact" between the valve face and the top of the seat (farthest away from the combustion chamber.) Use  a 600 grit lapping paste, and be VERY careful that its only on the face of the valve and the seat. You DO NOT want to lap the stem into the guide. Shove the valve through the valve cage and grip the end of the stem with a pin vice. Hold a slight pressure between the valve and the valve cage and roll the pin vice back and forth between your thumb and finger, lifting the valve off the seat and back down again every 4 or 7 semi-rotations to pull fresh lapping compound into place. How long do you do this?--If you have lead a good clean life, then 15 to 20 semi rotations may do it. If, on the other hand you have lead a wicked sinfull life like myself, you may have to do it until your thumb and finger get numb.--And then do it a bunch more times!! I find getting valves to seal properly to be the hardest part of building an i.c. engine. Others have no problem.---And the worst part is, you won't know whether or not you have a good seal until you get the whole damned engine assembled and see if it has compression or not. As far as drilling a hole for the keeper---Man up, Gus!!! That's easy---In fact I find it a heck of a lot easier than trying to machine a microscopic groove for an e-clip. Do use a very small center drill to start the hole, and do keep the RPM really "up there" with lots of lubrication.---Brian


----------



## gus

AussieJimG said:


> And further advice I got from George Britnell is that it is only the part of the valve stem that slides in the guide that needs to be spot on for size.
> 
> Jim



Hi Jim,

Thanks for the expert advise. With this rrquirement met,I guess the engine will run much quieter.

Need your expert advise. How do I upload on YouTube? This is to facilitate
uploading movie shots of "Webster" when it gets started and running.Will be months away. 

Right now machining the valve guides.Your advice was J.I.T.(just in time).
The Webster has taken me into untried territories. Never done any parts so miniature and yet precise.


Regards,

Gus.


----------



## Brian Rupnow

If you find out how to upload to youtube, let me know. Sometimes I can, most times I can't.


----------



## gus

Valve guides done and installed. The intake/exhaust valve manifold now looks authentic with valve guides intalled.
Did reaming to accept tappet valve stem.
Next will be the miniature tappet valves. Going in with fingers cross.Am prepared mentally to have some contributions to the scrap bin.


----------



## gus

With all the expert advice given and taken.First Tappet valve was finished and thought machining same was nail biting. Same took an hour to turn.Manifold assembled with inlet valve.

OK gurus. How to drill the teeny weeny hole for cotter pin.


----------



## Cogsy

Looks great Gus. I can't believe how quick it's coming together!

I can't help on the little hole though - I just glued my retainers with Loctite, but I may alter them, it would really help to be able to quickly assemble and disassemble the valves when you're trying to get the darn things to seal...

Good luck!


----------



## Brian Rupnow

Gus---Drill the tiny hole just like porcupines make love.---VERY CAREFULLY!!!!---Brian


----------



## gus

Cogsy said:


> Looks great Gus. I can't believe how quick it's coming together!
> 
> I can't help on the little hole though - I just glued my retainers with Loctite, but I may alter them, it would really help to be able to quickly assemble and disassemble the valves when you're trying to get the darn things to seal...
> 
> Good luck!



Hi Cogsy,

That was smart move.

Looks like I have to make a drill jig but I am worried about snapping the 1.5mm drill.Guess I have to clear chips repeatedly.
Will report and post successful jig drilling .
Will happen tomorrow.

10 pm here Tuesday 18 June.

Regards,

Gus Teng.


----------



## vcutajar

Gus, this is how I would drill the hole.  This does not mean that it is the correct or only way but I have always had success this way. 

Locate the position where you want to drill the hole in the valve stem.  Put a 1mm centre drill in your chuck and first lightly mark the hole.  Then drill gently with the centre drill.  Replace the centre drill with a good 1.5mm drill and drill the hole.  Use the highest speed.

Vince


----------



## gus

Productive half morning, turned tappet valve no 2. 
Make drilling jig.Drill the 1.5mm pin hole.Was nail biting. Valve stem must be loctited in to prevent movement. Ran drill at highest speed,took light jabs,retrieve to clear chips. Holes successfully drilled.Took precaution to avoid drill breakages with old/used drills and use new drill.
Install tappets on to valve manifold. Exhaust Pipe to 30 mins to do. Looks like bevel cut is a must to look like exhaust pipe as per print.
Thanks Guys for all the guidance and support.See fotos.
For tomorrow will work on the "carb". Now vacillitating-----to follow print or go my own way.


----------



## jwcnc1911

A few pictures back you're zoomed out a little where I can see the whole engine... that sparkplug, it's a boy!!!


----------



## Brian Rupnow

jwcnc1911 said:


> A few pictures back you're zoomed out a little where I can see the whole engine... that sparkplug, it's a boy!!!


That's what I look like in my baby pictures!!!


----------



## Lawijt

Great work done again Gus. And you work so fast,unbelievable. 
I'am still nailbiting to make another piece for my Hubbard engine. Some things will really not work.


----------



## crankshafter

Hi Gus.
You have been cheetin' have  you?
Where did that gear come from,  this is first class work Gus.
CS


----------



## gus

crankshafter said:


> Hi Gus.
> You have been cheetin' have  you?
> Where did that gear come from,  this is first class work Gus.
> CS



Hi CS,

The big gear is my sensei(teacher) which will be the divider plate to cut the 25T 
pinion. The gear cutters arrived and I am about to make a Dividing Head.
Sketches made.Reading material collected,read and comprehend.I have a 
''KG'' Gear Master Catalogue which gives me all the pinion and gear data.
The Involute Gear Cutter sets,Module 0.8 and 1.0 cost me a bomb.
Will post DH fabrication and gear cutting. Will be a lot of fun.
Been a good week since last Saturday 15th completing the valve manifold with valve seats,tappet valves and carb.

See fotos.


----------



## gus

crankshafter said:


> Hi Gus.
> You have been cheetin' have  you?
> Where did that gear come from,  this is first class work Gus.
> CS



Hi CS,

The big gear is my sensei(teacher) which will be the divider plate to cut the 25T pinion. Picked both big gear and pinion while on holiday in Tokyo.The gear cutters arrived and I am about to make a Dividing Head.
Sketches made.Reading material collected,read and comprehend.I have a ''KG'' Gear Master Catalogue which gives me all the pinion and gear data.
The Involute Gear Cutter sets,Module 0.8 and 1.0 cost me a bomb.
Will post DH fabrication and gear cutting. Will be a lot of fun.
Been a good week since last Saturday 15th completing the valve manifold with valve seats,tappet valves and carb.
The carb was mind racking and finger nail biting to make but turned out well. 

See fotos.


----------



## jwcnc1911

Gus,

In post #65 I see a red wheel in the background... my curiosity gets me again, what is that?

I know, my curiosity, if I were a cat I'd be out of lives.


----------



## gus

jwcnc1911 said:


> Gus,
> 
> In post #65 I see a red wheel in the background... my curiosity gets me again, what is that?
> 
> I know, my curiosity, if I were a cat I'd be out of lives.





Hi jwcnc,

It's a mini tractor built in 2011. Run very well but the steering is still wacky.
The drive gear ratio is a bit high.Some time later when my gear cutting is up to
par,will cut a new set of gears to make it run slower.
See fotos. Red hind wheels came from Mamod,UK.The front wheels DIY. 
Gas Burner also DIY. Underestimated the skill level required. Jigs and fixtures had to be made to make the difficult parts. My Silver Brazing skill not world best. The air-con plumbers made it so easy.
Overall dormant skills were resurrected and new skills picked up.
Been fun.


----------



## Goldflash

Hi Gus, 
How are you coping with all that smoke blowing across the straits from Sumatra.  Been watching the news. 
From an Ex Expat Bule Gila .   
The Webster is looking great. 
Ralph


----------



## gus

Goldflash said:


> Hi Gus,
> How are you coping with all that smoke blowing across the straits from Sumatra.  Been watching the news.
> From an Ex Expat Bule Gila .
> The Webster is looking great.
> Ralph




Hi Goldflash,

Thanks for expressing concern to our welfare.
I stay indoor and wait for the PSI level to drop and right now at 7:15am local time,PSI(particle level indication) is about 300 and hazardous. A mini ioniser light given by a friend helps lower PSI in the bedroom. Will look for a bigger one for the living room.

The Indonesian President is responding and sending his men on site to fix it asap but the minister in charge is responding queerly,do nothing and expiring
garbage words and breathe.Just making a fool of himself.Our P.M.wisely chose not have a verbal war which makes it worse and get no where. This the worse occasion and was never this bad.
Conditions in Rhiau Province where burning took place,is way above hazardous. Airliners cannot land.Motorist cannot see beyond 100 meters.

South S.E. Malaysia is having it worst than us. So they will get vocal and very vociferous.:wall::wall:

As Gus,the conditon brings side benefits.With dry spell and inland sea water
receiving no rain means good fishing.Will post catch.

Dividing Head to cut pinion gear now W.I.P. Will post.


Regards,

Gus Teng.


----------



## Brian Rupnow

Gus--I don't know your current situation re. smoke in the air, but reading about it fired off an old memory. When I was a kid back in the 1950's, growing up in "middle" Ontario, Canada there were really bad forest fires all across northern Ontario one summer. We didn't actually see the smoke, but we never had any bright sunshine all summer long. The smoke was so dense in the upper atmosphere it shut off a lot of the sunlight. I don't remember the smell nor irritation of smoke, but I do remember the summer with very little sunshine. Darn, hard to imagine that was half a century ago!!!


----------



## Goldflash

Hi Gus 
I lived in Jakarta for about a year and Surabaya for about 6 months putting in CNG stations .   we used to use the expression N.A.T.O  a lot . ( No Action Talk Only)
Used to Bug out to Singapore to do a bit of shopping, bit of drinking, sometimes even did a bit of business. 
There was one model airplane shop I used to go to there  and they had the most amazing collection of engines on display. 
Good Memories  

Ralph


----------



## gus

Goldflash said:


> Hi Gus
> I lived in Jakarta for about a year and Surabaya for about 6 months putting in CNG stations .   we used to use the expression N.A.T.O  a lot . ( No Action Talk Only)
> Used to Bug out to Singapore to do a bit of shopping, bit of drinking, sometimes even did a bit of business.
> There was one model airplane shop I used to go to there  and they had the most amazing collection of engines on display.
> Good Memories
> 
> Ralph



There are now too many Aero model Hobby Shops. For your next trip try 
Fook Hoi Building,there is 1/2 such shops. One shop sells mini lathe and mills
but he is too pricy. I can buy same cutting tools 1/2 his price.

Haze,

Some kind of goverment,the haze is now  so bad in South-east Sumatra and nothing gets done.Palembang.Pekan Baru folks are choking,wheezing,coughing to death.
When the next tsunami happens in Sumatra,the Singapore goverment should do nothing. Food/medicine and rescue equipment were flown in by our Air Force and LSTs. Where were the Indonseian Air Force helicopters and Navy LSTs.All our good will forgotten. Contribution made to rebuild houses for Acheh went into local goverment official pockets. 

A good number of vegetable farmers are growing vegetables and supplying Singapore on condition they use fertilisers and no forest burning. Their income is about S$800 per month 10 times local average.

Singapore is quielty giving financial help,agricultural training,market forecast
etc. These famers has never seen better days till few years ago.No money goes to so called local goverment agricultural departments.

Pork comes from Singapore financed pig farmers. Pig sheet becomes natural fertiliser for  veggie farms and methane gas generators.

I find it hard to accept N  A  T  O.


----------



## gus

All activities to build "Webster" temporary stopped. Now building a cheapy,poor man's Dividing Head to cut the 
 25 tooth pinion gear for the 50 tooth timing gear train.
Please see my new thread--------Dividing Head.


----------



## Blue_Rock

Looking good Gus! I need to finish off my Webster sometime soon


----------



## gus

D.Head done while the bad Haze went up and down.


 PSI 200-------400------200. PSI stands for Particle Standard Index.120 is unhealthy.300 and above is hazardous.

 Good news the Indonesian goverment is trying to make rain.
 6 major companies will be named and shamed.There three foreign companies.


----------



## gus

More good news. Milling arbor done. Gear cutting could begin next week.


----------



## gus

gus said:


> Hi Goldflash,
> 
> Thanks for expressing concern to our welfare.
> I stay indoor and wait for the PSI level to drop and right now at 7:15am local time,PSI(particle level indication) is about 300 and hazardous. A mini ioniser light given by a friend helps lower PSI in the bedroom. Will look for a bigger one for the living room.
> 
> The Indonesian President is responding and sending his men on site to fix it asap but the minister in charge is responding queerly,do nothing and expiring
> garbage words and breathe.Just making a fool of himself.Our P.M.wisely chose not have a verbal war which makes it worse and get no where. This the worse occasion and was never this bad.
> Conditions in Rhiau Province where burning took place,is way above hazardous. Airliners cannot land.Motorist cannot see beyond 100 meters.
> 
> South S.E. Malaysia is having it worst than us. So they will get vocal and very vociferous.:wall::wall:
> 
> As Gus,the conditon brings side benefits.With dry spell and inland sea water
> receiving no rain means good fishing.Will post catch.
> 
> Dividing Head to cut pinion gear now W.I.P. Will post.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Gus Teng.




Hi Goldflash,
Took a break and went fishing today. With good weather and haze down to 100---150 PSI,was a good fishing day.Not a single drop of rain for past week means the Straits of Johore waters pristine and fish plenty & biting.
See fotos.  My fishing mates have no complains. See live tank,drained dry.More than enough fish to share. Was a nice break away from making "Webster".


----------



## Brian Rupnow

Nice fish Gus!!! I used to fish a lot when I was much younger. Still wish I enjoyed it as much. I have one son who is a real fisherman.


----------



## gus

Dividing Head 100% done. Work on Webster will restart. Cut Pinion gear using existing 50T as Dividing Plate to get 25T pinion.
Will post first gear cut.


----------



## gabby

Lubberly work there Guswoohoo1woohoo1woohoo1woohoo1woohoo1
Graham


----------



## gus

Cam Cutting made easy with my DIY Rotary Table.The roughing endmill 
made cam cutting easier.

My sincere thanks to the HMEM Gurus who taught me how to cut cams.Cam done and Loctited to cam gear wheel.

See fotos.


----------



## gus

Mechanically completed after 1 1/2 months of Monday to Friday work days.
 Now to go for the wooden base,electrics and the mini fuel tanks. All these are different ball games. My carpentry is hopeless and electrics bad and soft soldering the fuel tanks equally bad.However
will deal with each, one by one. Base box--------buy custom cut plywood.  Electrics ------get experts to help out.
Soldering will be a problem. My soft soldering is inconsistent from good to bad. 

See foto of "Webby".


----------



## gabby

That is looking great Gus, wish I had a 7 day weekend lol.
graham;D


----------



## jwcnc1911

That does look nice Gus!  I looking forward to seeing it run.


----------



## Goldflash

Looking Great Gus. 
Have been following your build on this project 
Looking forward to hearing it run. 

Ralph


----------



## gus

Goldflash said:


> Looking Great Gus.
> Have been following your build on this project
> Looking forward to hearing it run.
> 
> Ralph



Hi Ralph,

That will hapen in another three weeks I hope. Now about to buy material to make the box/base. Then figure out the electrics.The fuel not done yet.
Thanks for the support. Coming Monday 8 taking my better half to Osaka for a short holiday.


----------



## gus

Crankshaft and crankdisc parted way while cranking with slow speed drill to run in piston rings and cylinder bore.Gus did a lousy silver brazed joint. Will clean up and buy Silver Braze Rods good for steel. Believe my stock of silver rods were of low silver content.
Did notice melt flow adhesion not so good. See foto.
This time will pickle before brazing and watch temperature to red heat before apply silver rod.
Will also put to use the double barrel Mapp Gas torch.


----------



## AussieJimG

Bad luck with the crankshaft Gus. I have found it helpful to file a few flats on the shaft to provide small gaps for the solder to flow into.

Jim


----------



## Brian Rupnow

Gus--You're not the first person to have that happen. It happened to me on a finished twin cylinder engine that I was trying to "loosen up" by driving it with an electric drill!!! I soldered it back together "in place", and its still running good. These are all learning experiences.---(Although I have always kind of thought that once you get past 65, you shouldn't HAVE TO learn things!!!---Brian


----------



## gus

AussieJimG said:


> Bad luck with the crankshaft Gus. I have found it helpful to file a few flats on the shaft to provide small gaps for the solder to flow into.
> 
> Jim



Hi Jim,
Sounds good.Will monkey see,monkey do.
When I saw no excess solder slipped thru joint,I knew separation may happen.
Just another stubborn "70" young man!!:wall::wall:
Good lesson learnt. WIll use the new Mapp Gas Double Barrel Torch Burner to heat up to red heat faster.


Haze is about over with PMI down to 2.5.  But during the haze,we had dry spell which means no rain and sea water pristine and the fish did bite like crazy.


----------



## gus

Brian Rupnow said:


> Gus--You're not the first person to have that happen. It happened to me on a finished twin cylinder engine that I was trying to "loosen up" by driving it with an electric drill!!! I soldered it back together "in place", and its still running good. These are all learning experiences.---(Although I have always kind of thought that once you get past 65, you shouldn't HAVE TO learn things!!!---Brian




Hi Brian,

Thanks for listening to my woes. Will move and get silver brazing redone.

Need your expert advice. I did follow print dimension to the dot but piston clearance from from outer head seems bit excessive to TDC. How much should be? Need your input to check same clearance.

Did hone with the three prong honer and pistons rings are showing sign of
seating and contact. Though a bit more to go.


----------



## Brian Rupnow

Gus--I just did a quick run through of the dimensions on the Webster plans, and took a really crummy photograph. It looks like you have about 1/4" from the top of the piston to the inside of the cavity in the cylinder head. I built my Webster to the plans dimensions and it works fine.----Brian


----------



## billscaramu

Hey Gus, the Webster is looking good, can't wait to see it run.  Sorry to see you had trouble with the crank. I have silver soldered 1000's of parts when I was working.  I like to use bare silver soldered wire and apply the flux myself.  I heat till the flux melts, then I  melt a small drop of soldered and heat till it flows, adding more if needed.  Don't get the part too hot.  If you don't trust the joint you can add a small set screw in the joint between the shaft and crank arm.  I attached a picture of my Webster crank, it is just a press fit with a flat for a driver and a set screw for added safety.

Keep up the good work

Bill


----------



## gus

billscaramu said:


> Hey Gus, the Webster is looking good, can't wait to see it run.  Sorry to see you had trouble with the crank. I have silver soldered 1000's of parts when I was working.  I like to use bare silver soldered wire and apply the flux myself.  I heat till the flux melts, then I  melt a small drop of soldered and heat till it flows, adding more if needed.  Don't get the part too hot.  If you don't trust the joint you can add a small set screw in the joint between the shaft and crank arm.  I attached a picture of my Webster crank, it is just a press fit with a flat for a driver and a set screw for added safety.
> 
> Keep up the good work
> 
> Bill




Hi Bill,

Thanks for the advice and support.
Deployed the entire heating arsenal Gus possessed. Grooved the shaft butt
end a wee bitty. Tried hard not to burn off the flux paste.O.K. Got full fusion
silver braze. You are right at too low red heat silver rod won't melt and flow and too high red heat ,you damage the weld metal.A wee bitty glob on the weld area is good temperature indicator.

Guess I can re-assemble and glaze piston rings and cylinder wall. Reminds me of the Ingersoll-Rand procedure of running the huge process gas compressors with valves removed for 24 hours. To get rated pressure and capacity.


----------



## gus

Brian Rupnow said:


> Gus--I just did a quick run through of the dimensions on the Webster plans, and took a really crummy photograph. It looks like you have about 1/4" from the top of the piston to the inside of the cavity in the cylinder head. I built my Webster to the plans dimensions and it works fine.----Brian



Hi Brian,
Thanks for the clearance info. Believe I am there. Just got a bit worried.
With crankshaft properly brazed with a full fusion,can now safely crank with power screw drive to run in and seat piston rings. The intake valve is a bit tight and sticky.Will fix.
Trying hard not to rush and messed up "Webbie" just before I leave for Osaka.Will take fotos and post when I step into Hobby Paradise--------TokyuHands.Try hard not buy anything and not go broke.


----------



## gus

Box base done but carpentry not best. Trim side corners were metred joint.Looks ok but plenty of putty to cover up.
Cheated a wee bit with Formica to cover up the China Plywood Top. The side trim was also to cover the raw sides.:wall:

Started wiring up low tension and earth with harness. Will finish up final cable joint tomorrow if I am not too tired after fishing.

Oh Yes. The CM-6 plug came in and out goes Johnny.


----------



## jwcnc1911

Man that's looking good Gus!


----------



## Philjoe5

Nice work Gus.  It's looking good.  

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Lawijt

Amazing how fast the build goes. I do one step forward & five steps back. I don't know what's wrong.


----------



## Swifty

Looking forward to seeing it run, keep up the great work.

Paul.


----------



## Brian Rupnow

So Gus--Whats happening with the Webster??---Brian


----------



## gus

Brian Rupnow said:


> So Gus--Whats happening with the Webster??---Brian



Hi Brian,
Thanks for the wake up call. Just got back.Gus and darling wife shopped till both drop in Osaka. Just got back last night and now very lazy.Will need a kick in the butt to get started again. :hDe::hDe:
Ha Ha Ha.Must have left my brains and "will power to get started again" in Osaka.


----------



## gabby

Hi Gus, firstly welcome home, now no holding back, what did you buy and photo's please.
graham


----------



## gus

gabby said:


> Hi Gus, firstly welcome home, now no holding back, what did you buy and photo's please.
> graham



Hi Graham,

Will dig out pirate treasure and take fotos.

Not so tired today.Resume non-paying balcony machine shop job. Finished up
D.Head.

OK Fotos taken. Bought a China Dremel Copy Cat which comes with 40 pce tools.
See my hoard. TokyuHands has diverted away from serious mini machine tools and cutters. Years back they were well stocked with lathes and mills etc etc.


----------



## Lawijt

Nice & now back to the engine. What a life , fishing & vacation......And I'am working in this terrible heat!!! In my workhouse more than 30°:celcius.
So every day a little in my swimming pool & I'am totally out.


----------



## Brian Rupnow

Lawijt--That looks like the greatest idea I've seen all day!!!


----------



## gabby

Niiiice ;D not a wasted trip then lol.
Graham


----------



## gus

gabby said:


> Niiiice ;D not a wasted trip then lol.
> Graham



Hi Graham,

Just found another outfit outside Tokyo and they have everything for hobby machinists but their net is in Japanese. Will drop by at their shop to look see next year. Getting their by train is not a problem since I read Kanji which is Chinese text.
 See this  site----www.toyoas.jp/  I don't like their price but their quality best. Same as I paid triple for Japanese Sakai lathe over the Chinese. The fine cuts I could take and zeroing on O.D. makes me happy. Same with the Vertical Mill at at triple price. Both machine tools stood up well even after
8 years.


----------



## AussieJimG

Well done Gus, I am sure those tweezers with the magnifying glass will get a lot of use.

Jim


----------



## gus

Lawijt said:


> Nice & now back to the engine. What a life , fishing & vacation......And I'am working in this terrible heat!!! In my workhouse more than 30°:celcius.
> So every day a little in my swimming pool & I'am totally out.




Hi 

You must one in a million to have your own private swimming pool in your backyard in Holland. During my one week holiday in Osaka,Japan,it was 36 C and how I wish I was staying at a 5***** hotel with a swimming pool to cool off.Now back to Singapore with 31 C.Nice n comfy.

Took a few days to recuperate from Osaka holidays.:fan::fan::fan:


----------



## gus

AussieJimG said:


> Well done Gus, I am sure those tweezers with the magnifying glass will get a lot of use.
> 
> Jim



Working with brass can be stressful with all those tiny weeny splints into our fingers and we can't wear gloves.

My wife thinks I am mad working on the lathe and getting brass splinters into
my fingers. Now I can remove them myself.


----------



## gus

Brian Rupnow said:


> So Gus--Whats happening with the Webster??---Brian



Hi Brian,

Gus got started again.
Just finished soldering and brazing fuel tank plus polishing.
Now to figure out how to make the supports.I have too many bright ideas. And lazy short cuts.


Hopefully . Have yet to wire up HT Coil . Next week will complete project and run.

See fotos.


----------



## aarggh

What a great job Gus, the tank looks brilliant mate!

cheers, Ian


----------



## Lawijt

Great Gus. Almost ready for the first run.
And I live in Belgium & not in Holland.

Her another picca & if you dream a little , you cool down also.


----------



## gus

By now totally recovered from the 8 day trip.
Here is the Webbie with the fuel tank.
Tried to tank support KISS. The Mini Borer earned it keeps today to cut the segment to support and clamp fuel tank.
Hopefully will have the fuel tank and support installed and piped up. Looks like start up next week.

Need some advice from Gurus. Tank height to prevent flooding/drowning carb and engine.


----------



## Brian Rupnow

Gus--Very happy to see you home from your travels. The gas tank should be positioned so that the top of the tank, which will be the highest fuel level, is at approx. 1/2" below the center of your carburetor, where the fuel spray hole is located. Any higher than that, it will always flood and drip. These small carbs have enough venture effect to lift the fuel about 1 1/2" which would be the bottom level of your tank.---have you finished your gears now?----Also, don't forget the flat spring that fits underneath the rocker arm. It is very important to how the Webster runs. A good source for it is the broken rewind spring from the starter mechanism on a lawnmower, weedeater, or chainsaw.----Brian


----------



## gus

Hi Brian,
Thanks for the tip. Been having my fair share of flooded carbs since day one with Gas Engines.
Found spring steel in strip form from TokyuHands. 
How do drill the hole on the bottom tail end of ''vee'' spring?

Contemplating a trip to Toronto to visit a good friend sometime next year. How far away are you from Toronto.
Or Buffalo City in NY State or the Finger Lakes? Would be great to see my Guru's machine shop.


----------



## gus

Fuel tank & supports in place and piped up to carb. Next will be a plywood base with Ignition coil and battery and all wired up. Rocker arm spring also next. With the total eviction of thieves' market old clocks hard to pick up to cannabalise spring.Bought spring steel from TokyuHands.

Next week should see engine up and running.


----------



## Philjoe5

Looks good Gus.  Anxiously waiting for the video

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Brian Rupnow

Gus--I am 75 kilometers north of Toronto, and I would just love for you to come and see me. If you are travelling with goodwife (or not) I would be happy to host you for an overnight stay at our house. I know you and I could probably spend a whole day just "talking engine". I have about 16 of them here. ----Brian


----------



## gus

Philjoe5 said:


> Looks good Gus.  Anxiously waiting for the video
> 
> Cheers,
> Phil




Hi Phil,

I have two problems.
1. Get this engine started.
2. How to take videos and post.

No worries. Just another two skills to master.   *Gung Ho.*
I have 1 1/2 week to get Webbie running before I go Thailand Deep Sea fishing.

Some history. GungHo is Romanised Chinese. Abbreviated from Prewar and War time "Chinese Co-operative Society" which was all over China. Co-op members and factories were very enthusiatic getting new products made in China. From Simple factories to Steel Plants and Foundries and Machineshops. During the war they made guns, artillery pieces,mortar bombs
etc in the interior.Machine Tools too.Besides getting war supplies thru Burma Road,the GungHo factories also helped supplying for the battlefront. 
The American Advisers called "GungHo'' spirit.


----------



## gabby

I am in awe of your building skills Gus, and the time taken to do the build is impressive, and we get some history lessons on the way.
Man, that is great.
Gus, the happy fisherman no ?  
Gus, the happy machinist yes ?


----------



## gus

gabby said:


> I am in awe of your building skills Gus, and the time taken to do the build is impressive, and we get some history lessons on the way.
> Man, that is great.
> Gus, the happy fisherman no ?
> Gus, the happy machinist yes ?



Hi Gabby,
Both Happy Fisherman/Machinist.
My machining skill was bad. Could never drill dead on centre or hacksaw straight on scribed lines.From 2004 -----2010 still bad but with HMEM members helping/advising my skills improved from 2010 May. Used to be very impatient.The last cut usually deadly.Just learnt Digital Calipers are no good if want to cut 0.000. Outside or inside micrometer best.

Tide and tidal current not best for fishing today so skipped fishing. But next weekend looks good.Will post catch. The Avartar profile foto shows a 8 pounder Sea Bass caught last month on 20 pound line.


----------



## gus

Rocker Arm Spring made of Spring Steel.
Went some obstacles to make above.
1.Thieves' Market gone. No old clocks to cannabalise spring.
2. Gave it a last search at TokyuHands found 5mm x 0.5 t x 1m Spring Steel.
3. Gave up drilling 3mm hole w/o trying. Perhaps if i anneal the other end,it might be soft enough
   to drill.
4. Dig out Punch & Die Set which I bought on impulse from ArcEuroTrade 6 months ago.
    3mm hole punch neat and tidy.
5. Tail end annealing did no damage. Spring retains spring force.

Punch&Die Set made in China earned its keeps. Made in China tools bought from LMS or ArcEuroTrade up to mark. 3mm punch still good.Expected same punch to go blunt or chip off.

One step nearer to start n run.

See fotos.


----------



## vcutajar

Nearly there Gus.  Following along.

Vince


----------



## Philjoe5

Gus,
I like the punch and die set.  What's the size range?

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## billscaramu

Hey Gus,
The Webster is looking GOOD.  Something that good looking is going to run like a top.
Keep up the good work.

Bill


----------



## gus

Philjoe5 said:


> Gus,
> I like the punch and die set.  What's the size range?
> 
> Cheers,
> Phil



Hi Phil,

1/8 ------------3/4 . and set of 9 pumches. The 1/8 remained in good shape after punching the annealed 0.5 mm spring steel.

Does not look like "Made in China".Finishing was very good. The English is good and No Chinglish Instructions. May have bought some aged stock from ArcEuroTrade.UK.

Wanted to buy in metric.Been using same punch while working as production
operator in Metal Box making Beer Cans with no beer inside way back in 1065.

Over next two weeks will slogging and trying to get Webbie started. So radio silence.Oops HMEM post silence.

Now about to start work reassembling Webbie.


----------



## gus

billscaramu said:


> Hey Gus,
> The Webster is looking GOOD.  Something that good looking is going to run like a top.
> Keep up the good work.
> 
> Bill




Hi Bill,

Thanks for supporting. About to start work reassembling Webbie.


----------



## gus

*START UP.* 
Spun Webbie with Makita drill.Spark Plug Port air discharge bit weak Intake valve spring stiff.Replace with softer and shorter spring.Intake valve can oscillate and disharge from spark plug port improved. Now mounting battery and HT Coil on to a plywood base to prevent same from moving and spilling.
Will try starting engine tomorrow.Basis HT Coil good,I should get good sparks. Keeping finger crossed.


----------



## Cogsy

Good luck Gus - I hope it starts up nice and easy for you.


----------



## gabby

nearly there, just the little bits that seem so frustrating.
Cheers
Graham
;D;D


----------



## Philjoe5

Good luck with the startup run Gus.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## gus

Philjoe5 said:


> Good luck with the startup run Gus.
> 
> Cheers,
> Phil




Hi Phil,

Webbie wired up to ignition coil n battery.  Hand crank with beautiful sparks at spark plug. Picked up HT Coil from "Rag n Bone" man for S$2 and was not very confident it will make sparks.Promise will spray coil black when taking "finished" fotos. Engine Cylinder also black.

Disaster. Woke up too late to catch my son before he goes off to "GoodRich" to repair some aircraft parts.So no petrol for test run.

Now out to pick up some.

Meanwhile I remained hopeful.:hDe::hDe:


----------



## gabby

Hi there Gus, I can see that I have to get A into G and build myself one of those (Grrrrr, so many other things to do :rant thanx Gus.
Cheers
Graham


----------



## Davewild

Hi Gus

Great build, very interesting, i may have to try this one myself. I just bought my sherline from SG tools in Singapore, I am often in Singapore, have you good suppliers for tooling and metal stock?

Regards

Dave


----------



## lovemanop

You are very talented.

manop Thailand.


----------



## Generatorgus

Looking good Gus, good luck with the start up.

I've been following from the get go but just seem to have the summertime lazies and can't muster up ambition to do much, if any, posting.

Other GUS


----------



## Brian Rupnow

Gus--I generally use Coleman fuel (Also known as  white gas and Naptha gas) with just a bit of 2 cycle oil mixed in it to keep the piston lubricated. I don't think it performs any better than ordinary petrol, but it doesn't stink your shop up nearly as bad.  AND--Keep a fire extinguisher handy. I have had one fire while trying to start a new engine, and if I hadn't had an extinguisher close at hand, things would have got very scary very fast.----Brian


----------



## gus

Davewild said:


> Hi Gus
> 
> Great build, very interesting, i may have to try this one myself. I just bought my sherline from SG tools in Singapore, I am often in Singapore, have you good suppliers for tooling and metal stock?
> 
> Regards
> 
> Dave



Hi Dave,
will get back to you. There are quite a few metal bar suppliers.I am kind of lazy,used my previous star company supplier.


----------



## gus

Cogsy said:


> Good luck Gus - I hope it starts up nice and easy for you.



Hi Cogsy,

I cannot resist not building your Stirling Engine. Please advise plan source.


Dry spell still on and tides looks good.Perhaps Saturday and Sunday will be good fishing.When water is pristine and tides good,they bite like crazy.


----------



## gus

lovemanop said:


> You are very talented.
> 
> manop Thailand.




Hi Manop,

Sawadee Kab.

Where about you live? I frequent Hatyai,Phuket,Bangna and Ranong. My sister lives in Sukhamvit Road.Cannot resist Songtum and Tongyum.Braised pork leg rice and KaoPad.

Gus did Trade School 52 years ago. Ended up as a Production Engineer and too lazy to take my B.E. Never done any real machining till 2004. Cannot drill spot on,cannot hacksaw straight on the line and forever cannot get diameter to 0.000" and my silver brazing like chicken dung and parts brazed fall apart.Since joining HMEM in 2010,my skills vastly improved.The HMEM Gurus are very friendly,helpful and supportive. 

Will go Koh Samui via Hatyai 3 August.
Is Manop building Model Engines too?


----------



## lovemanop

Ask let successfully.


----------



## gus

Brian Rupnow said:


> Gus--I generally use Coleman fuel (Also known as  white gas and Naptha gas) with just a bit of 2 cycle oil mixed in it to keep the piston lubricated. I don't think it performs any better than ordinary petrol, but it doesn't stink your shop up nearly as bad.  AND--Keep a fire extinguisher handy. I have had one fire while trying to start a new engine, and if I hadn't had an extinguisher close at hand, things would have got very scary very fast.----Brian



Hi Brian,

Coleman Fuel will be a problem buying here. Will try local ABC USA Stores.

How about aeromodel shops for spark plug engines.

Thanks for the advance notice.


Its fishing this weekend and the weather and tide looks good. 

There is no fish in the fridge and the darling boss is not happy. And she just won't buy fish from local markets.


----------



## gus

lovemanop said:


> Ask let successfully.



Hi Manop.

Are you making diesel engines.

Gus will come over and cam ngan for you.

Gus cum ngan mai keng!!!!


----------



## lovemanop

Hi Gus   you  Will  Come  thai


----------



## lovemanop

.Engine Ancient   In Thailand. Price  500$ In Image


----------



## Cogsy

gus said:


> I cannot resist not building your Stirling Engine. Please advise plan source.


 
I havn't built a Stirling yet Gus, although I plan to some day. If you're talking about my avatar picture, it's my version of Jan Ridders flame licker with internal valve. Lots of great plans on his website, and a nice easy button to convert the site to english. Here's the link.

Good luck fishing, I can't even manage to catch herring here in Perth anymore...


----------



## Brian Rupnow

Model aeroplane fuel generally has a high percentage of nitro in it to squeeze maximum power out of small 2 stroke engines. I don't think I would recommend using it in these 4 cycle or hit and miss engines.---Brian


----------



## gus

Hi Gurus,

Good news.
1. Great fishing day. Gus landed all three 1-----2 kg Snappers today.
2. Bad news.
Webbie did make a false start but my battery ran flat and electric starter stalled and fuel tank ran dry because fuel jet needle valve too wide open.Running with Mobil 95 Petrol.May have to rework with new needle. 


Will try again when battery is fully charged tomorrow.


----------



## lovemanop

Hi Gus you Will Come          Come to Thailand. Day   .........


----------



## gus

Hi Manop,

Please advise home address.


----------



## Brian Rupnow

Gus--Manop has been permanently banned from this forum, according to the administration.---see post "Perpetual Pest". Whats happening with Webbie?---Brian
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/f16/perpetual-pest-21403/


----------



## gus

Brian Rupnow said:


> Gus--Manop has been permanently banned from this forum, according to the administration.---see post "Perpetual Pest". Whats happening with Webbie?---Brian
> http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/f16/perpetual-pest-21403/



Hi Brian.

I got Webbie started and running 20 minutes ago. The DIY carb need rework.The needle was badly done and carb not very responsive. May buy a "OS" RC carb if rework DIY carb not performing to expectation.
Was the sweetest music ever heard after 3 months of hard work. You are right . Petrol exhaust smells bad. 
Darling boss complaining on the noise and exhaust smell.



See still fotos. Will try posting video thru YouTube. Will be another task n skill to pickup.
Looks like Gus had a pre-Webbie success celebration last nite at the Marina.
We hooked up a 4 pounder Grouper for HongKong Steam Fish dinner.Was nearly a very bad day till we hit the last spot before calling a bad day.Hooked up 5 good fish .Mate borrowed fish for foto to show his wife.

Thanks for the support and encouragement to get Webbie done and running.
It's true, as you advised,I dry run in Webbie to run in the valves.
Having a battery starter was handy .

Webbie has a bit more work to finish up to look good and run good.


----------



## Davewild

Great stuff Gus

Dave


----------



## vcutajar

Congratulations Gus on getting the Webster running.

Vince


----------



## Goldflash

Great to see your project running Gus. Now you have bragging rights. well done


----------



## Mechanicboy

Nice work!  I has a Webster engine with water jacket and wick lubricator to both bearings and cylinder (less messy) and own made carburator with venturi inside.  

[ame="http://youtu.be/vdlAESytmVs"]http://youtu.be/vdlAESytmVs[/ame]


----------



## gus

Goldflash said:


> Great to see your project running Gus. Now you have bragging rights. well done



Hi Big Bro. Goldflash and Guys,

Webbie is not very forgiving. The latitude band is so narrow.Over shoot into the grey area and red area,she won't start/run. However with carb tuned and all cam timing done, she started easily subsequently for three times. Webbie is a dirty engine with oil cup lubrication.
Following need rework,
1. Just notice Outerhead Gasket leaks.
2. Jet valve needle too crude and carb not very responsive. Will make new needle.
3. Intake valve tappet n spring rework.
4. Recycled fuel hose not in good condition.
5. Cylinder lubricator n needle need rework to much oil going thru.

Will tidy up and dress up for fotos taking and crowing. Gus got his very first IC engine started and running.

Will post video when I succeed uploading on Youtube or PhotoBucket.


----------



## Cogsy

Congrats on getting it to run Gus. I'll be waiting for the video!


----------



## Mechanicboy

Gus..

2. Jet valve needle too crude and carb not very responsive. Will make new needle.

Use fine tread screw and a sharp needle for fine tuning of fuel/airmix. Grind the needle with a cutting disc on dremel when the needle is rotating on lathe.

The petrol/gasoline has high energy value than methanol and need much less petrol/gasoline mixed in air.

3. Intake valve tappet n spring rework.

Use a soft valve spring for improved idling if you need low revolution as a old boat engine such as pow-pow-pow... In hi reving Webster need a stiff valve spring.

5. Cylinder lubricator n needle need rework to much oil going thru.

Replace with a wick lubricator, it is less messy.

You can mount the adjuting air screw direct into the carburator intake with 2 hole in both sides (See my movie above) to regulate revolution.


----------



## gabby

Awww the new baby is born, congratulations big fella.
Cheers;D


----------



## Swifty

Congratulations Gus on your new runner, you must have a big grin on your face.

Paul.


----------



## gus

Cogsy said:


> Congrats on getting it to run Gus. I'll be waiting for the video!



Hi Cogsy,

Five minutes ago.
Plugged enough courage to take Webbie by the horn.
Take up the slag in the intake valve spring,fine adjust/tune fuel jet.
Webbie now start easily with power starter at first spin. Darling boss watching
evening soap opera order Gus to shut tdown the racket.Yes.Boss.

Video taken. Now figuring out how to put on YouTube and on to HMEM.


----------



## crankshafter

Hi Gus.
Cograts.
 Like you say, the Webster is a messy bast...d with cuplubrication.:fan:I stoped using it. Insted I add some oil/W40 in the petrol .Just a small amount, works well. 

Best reg.
CS


----------



## gus

Swifty said:


> Congratulations Gus on your new runner, you must have a big grin on your face.
> 
> Paul.



Hi Paul,

I did.   Showed my darling boss the running video and she asked-------" What is this for? Makes too much noise.Can you make it run slower and quieter.

IC engines has always been my fear of the unknown. Will be following your new engine build.

Darling Boss just gone over to the church opposite for meeting. Will spin Webbie again!!!!


----------



## Philjoe5

Good work Gus, congratulations.  Your posts were always interesting to read and thanks for taking the time to post your progress.Thm:

I'm also working on my first IC engine but it will take me longer than 3 months I'm sure.  I'm hoping for the same results that you've had

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Brian Rupnow

Gus --Congratulations. You are now a member of a very select club. You have created an engine from bar stock, an accomplishment to be very proud of. Think about it---Of all the people you have met, over a lifetime, how many of them are able to say they have done that. You should be very proud!!!---Brian


----------



## Lawijt

Looks great Gus. Can not wait for the video.
Also the fish looks very good. 

Barry


----------



## AussieJimG

I go away for a few days and return to find Webbie running and fixed up nicely. Congratulations Gus!

Jim


----------



## Art K

Gus,
Its great to hear the report that it is running, that in itself is an accomplishment. My experience with my own engine is that it evolves over time. Great job!
Art


----------



## gus

Goldflash said:


> Great to see your project running Gus. Now you have bragging rights. well done




Hi Goldstar,

Thanks for awarding Gus the bragging rights.


----------



## gus

Mechanicboy said:


> Gus..
> 
> 2. Jet valve needle too crude and carb not very responsive. Will make new needle.
> 
> Use fine tread screw and a sharp needle for fine tuning of fuel/airmix. Grind the needle with a cutting disc on dremel when the needle is rotating on lathe.
> 
> The petrol/gasoline has high energy value than methanol and need much less petrol/gasoline mixed in air.
> 
> 3. Intake valve tappet n spring rework.
> 
> Use a soft valve spring for improved idling if you need low revolution as a old boat engine such as pow-pow-pow... In hi reving Webster need a stiff valve spring.
> 
> 5. Cylinder lubricator n needle need rework to much oil going thru.
> 
> Replace with a wick lubricator, it is less messy.
> 
> You can mount the adjuting air screw direct into the carburator intake with 2 hole in both sides (See my movie above) to regulate revolution.




Hi Guru,

Thanks for the useful tips. Just replace intake valve spring for easy starting.
Had a spin 10 mins ago. Did get to low idling speed.
Have a long rework list. Later plan to try out OS carb just out of curiosity.
Will use wick type lubricator.


----------



## gus

Brian Rupnow said:


> Gus --Congratulations. You are now a member of a very select club. You have created an engine from bar stock, an accomplishment to be very proud of. Think about it---Of all the people you have met, over a lifetime, how many of them are able to say they have done that. You should be very proud!!!---Brian




Hi Brian,

Thanks for the congrats and admission to the exclusive club of IC engine builders.
Nearly gave up.Threw in my hat and towel etc.

After Webbie,I will rework the "FireFly" glow plug aeromodel engine now on the computer shelf staring at me. See foto.

Webbie after running in, now has very good compression.Hand spin starting not possible with this high compression. The valves and piston rings did seat in and very well too.


----------



## billscaramu

Hey Gus,
Great job on the Webster, I knew that something that good looking would run like a champ.

Bill


----------



## Mechanicboy

gus said:


> Webbie after running in, now has very good compression.Hand spin starting not possible with this high compression. The valves and piston rings did seat in and very well too.



Gus, hold the intake valve open with finger and handspin the flywheel fast enough and release the intake valve, the engine will start.


----------



## gus

Hi Art and Bill,

Thanks for the support and congrats.
Plan to put in O.S. Radio Control Carb as advised by Joe Webster to enhance engine performance. Gus just cannot resist
the temptation of Vroom Vrooming the engine. Still struggling with Photobucket to post Video.

After this ,over the next two months,Webbie will place on top of the Canon Colour Printer on the PC desk with Gus
glowing,gloating and crowing over the hard won three month battle making and trying to start a very unforgiving Webbie who wants 
everyting right or else it won't perform.:wall:


----------



## gus

Mechanicboy said:


> Gus, hold the intake valve open with finger and handspin the flywheel fast enough and release the intake valve, the engine will start.




Hi Erik,

Will try starting that way.
This will be something else to crow about.


----------



## gus

Bad luck struck poor Webbie and Gus the entire day.

Two adapters for OS Carb went to the "rag & bone man". Put the third piece at 11 am. 
With adapter and OS carb done,proceed to spin. Battery went flat. No problem. Recharge battery. Starter won't spin. Battery dead.
No sweat. Bought new "Made In China" 7.2AH battery. Spun Webbie. Played with carb fuel jet setting to no avail. OK Check for Sparks.
Contact Point no sparks. Check spark plug for sparks no sparks. Clean contact points. Still no spark. 
Suspect HT Coil shorted.
Was full of high hopes for enhanced engine performance with O.S. Radio Control Carb.
Will run over to motor car spare part shops for HT Coil. Bet you. The entire shop guys will be laughing at old man looking for Dinosaur HT Coil.:hDe:
What an anti-climax. Lost one great day to spin Webbie.:wall:


----------



## Art K

Gus,
My boss would be touting the great Bosch Blue. I think I put one in my 142 Volvo.
Art


----------



## gus

Hi Gurus,
Gus goofed. Did following to double confirm HT Coil failure.
1. Check contact gap. Due to vibration gone beyond 20 thou.
2. Spin Webbie to confirm presence of sparks. Got very good sparks and a very good shock too to confirm HT source OK.
3. Move Fuel Jet Needle 1/4 turn till engine started.Tuned engine to high speed. Throttle down to idling speed. 

OK got her tuned and idle nicely and Vroom Vroom. Aluminium cam timing pinion gear shows signs wear. Will cut new gear using steel as specified. Lesson learnt.Aluminium no good for timiing gears.

Joe Webster was correct. Use Branded R.C. Carb for enhance performance,idling and vrooming of Webbie.

Gus now happily idling & Vrooming away. Petrol and 2-T is about used up.


----------



## gus

Art K said:


> Gus,
> My boss would be touting the great Bosch Blue. I think I put one in my 142 Volvo.
> Art



Hi Art,

After 42 years married to same darling boss,I still do not 100% understand her sometimes.Maybe 80% is good enough.

Nellie took about a 2 kg Grouper that I caught sometime ago and asked which portion shall we have for diinner. So Gus suggested the head portion in Curry.
Dinner time.
Fish head in fridge and tail portion on dining table.

Conclusion Nellie doesn't need my decision. She is the boss.

Taking her out for lunch today. Oh .Gus is not permitted to order same food.
There will be two different orders. Half thru,we switch.:wall::hDe:

Taking her to north part of West Malaysia for the local food this September.

Will marry the same girl if Gus ever get married again.


Webbie is up and running. H.T. Ignition Coil is OK. Gus set contact gap to large.:hDe::hDe: Now purring away at idling speed and roars like a lion if I Vroom Vroom Webbie.I think Webbie is a "she". Difficult to start if you don't do it her way. Ha Ha


----------



## Lawijt

Great Gus. Can ypu make another movie please?

Barry


----------



## gabby

Please make another movie, but not a scarey one eh.
Graham


----------



## Swifty

Come on Gus, we want video of it going vroom vroom.

Paul.


----------



## Brian Rupnow

Gus---I feel your joy. I feel your pain. Nothing compares with the great feeling of wonder and accomplishment when an engine you have built yourself runs successfully. Nothing compares with the frustration and feeling of helplessness when an engine doesn't perform well, and you can't quite figure out why.----And yes, being married to a good woman is probably one of the greatest things that can happen to a man.---Brian


----------



## starnovice

gus said:


> Nellie took about a 2 kg Grouper that I caught sometime ago and asked which portion shall we have for diinner. So Gus suggested the head portion in Curry.
> Dinner time.
> Fish head in fridge and tail portion on dining table.
> 
> Conclusion Nellie doesn't need my decision. She is the boss.



I learned a long time ago to tell wifey the opposite of what I really want.


----------



## idahoan

Gus

Congratulations on getting your engine running; I really enjoy you since of humor and writing. 

Keep up the great work!

Dave


----------



## gus

idahoan said:


> Gus
> 
> Congratulations on getting your engine running; I really enjoy you since of humor and writing.
> 
> Keep up the great work!
> 
> Dave



Hi Dave

How far away are you from JacksonHole or was it Jackson Falls not too faraway from YellowStone Park? Spent a week driving around Y.Park. Stayed
outside Park to enjoy company of the local folks. In Duboi, an old lady walked over to my table and greeted me good morning in Japanese.How could I tell her and embarass her ,Gus is not Japanese. I got up and returned greetings with a deep bow. Made her very happy with my limited Japanese.

Gus is going 70 by end August. Have gone thru life with its ups and downs. Worked with Ingersoll-Rand USA,Singapore for 32 years. Enjoyed working with IR but sure hate the dirty office politics.Went from Trade School Production Operator to Operations Manager was unbelievable.Was all hard work.Well .Thats life. 
Now that I am happily retired with plenty of time to enjoy the many hobbies that I never had time for. Boat Fishing every weekend with friends on my Albin 28 USA half cabin cruiser was another dream made real.
Sharing good catches was another. Losing a big one was anather story to tell.
Rod bending and rod breaking fish another bigger story.

Got to go now Webbie is waiting another Vroom Vroom spin.


----------



## gus

Swifty said:


> Come on Gus, we want video of it going vroom vroom.
> 
> Paul.



Hi Paul,

Uploaded to PhotoBucket. Now trying to post HMEM.
Life has many challenges and this is another one. Post video on to HMEM.
Will keep trying.


----------



## gus

After an exhaustive test run last four days,had Webbie cleaned up of the gunk. Webbie now my favourite Model Show Piece on my Computer Desk. Quite relaxing now to look at. I thought I took three months. Checked thread entry,was at June 3rd and today August 2nd. Two months of hard work with one week off in Osaka.
Still struggling running video posted. Will keep trying in Southern Thailand.;D


----------



## gabby

Niiiice one Gus, you should be very proud of Webbie she looks really pretty all dressed up and sparkly.
woohoo1th_wavwoohoo1


----------



## gus

OK Guys.Short video clip but no vrooming yet with only one cameraman-------Gus.

Please go into my Facebook----------augustine teng. 

The next will have Vroom Vroooooooommmmm.


----------



## Swifty

Grrrr, I still have to wait as I'm not on facebook

Paul.


----------



## AussieJimG

Well done Gus, that's a beautiful engine. Are you allowed to run it inside on your desk?

Jim


----------



## Philjoe5

Gus,
Congrats on the engine.  Looks good on the base you made.

Went to your facebook page,  Awesome boat, looks like some fish didn't get away
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  but couldn't find the Webster video.  

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## gus

gabby said:


> Niiiice one Gus, you should be very proud of Webbie she looks really pretty all dressed up and sparkly.
> woohoo1th_wavwoohoo1



Thanks Gabby.
In real life when I was designing and building a Customsied Single Purpose Production MAchines,I would take fotos and drop by every now and then totally absorbed by same watching them functioning as they should. 
In the Singapore plant, these tools must function to expection.If they don't work,Gus gets shot. 

My darling wifey boss is amazed why I could sit at PC Desk fiddling with the latest mechanical pet.

Now in South Thailand.Will post .


----------



## gus

AussieJimG said:


> Well done Gus, that's a beautiful engine. Are you allowed to run it inside on your desk?
> 
> Jim



Hi Jim,

PC desk is in the bedroom. If I ever run Webbie in BR,wifey boss the legal owner will have Gus evicted. Ha Ha.

Displaying it on my PC desk did not upset her other than------Gus .Aren't you not cluttering your desk with another "metallic junk".:hDe::hDe:
 What an insult to Webbie!!!:wall::wall:


----------



## Wizard69

gus said:


> Hi Jim,
> 
> PC desk is in the bedroom. If I ever run Webbie in BR,wifey boss the legal owner will have Gus evicted. Ha Ha.
> 
> Displaying it on my PC desk did not upset her other than------Gus .Aren't you not cluttering your desk with another "metallic junk".:hDe::hDe:
> What an insult to Webbie!!!:wall::wall:



That is just terrible, you should suggest to the wife that if she doesn't learn to appreciate your engineering, there are plenty of ladies in Thailand that do.    That engine is so far from junk that it is obvious there is respect for fine mechanical workmanship from the boss.    

It is a beautiful machine and we are waiting for a video of it running.


----------



## Swifty

Wizard69 said:


> That is just terrible, you should suggest to the wife that if she doesn't learn to appreciate your engineering, there are plenty of ladies in Thailand that do.



If that ever happened Gus should be very careful, some of those Thai ladies aren't what they appear to be, Gus would be in for a big shock.

Paul.


----------



## AussieJimG

Man runs from house shouting: It's a BOY, it's a BOY!!
Has his wife just produced an heir?
No, he has just come out of a house of negotiable affection in Thailand.


----------



## gus

Swifty said:


> If that ever happened Gus should be very careful, some of those Thai ladies aren't what they appear to be, Gus would be in for a big shock.
> 
> Paul.



Hi Paul,

At my age of 70 by Aug 29,best to stay with engines like Webbie. Thai/Chinese Women not on agenda. Webbie is teaching me how to tune her up. Quite fickle minded.Put in very soft spring on the intake valve and idling speed very low. Will shop for a tacometer to confirm speed.
Been fun fiddling with the fuel jet needle. Hand starting still not possible,the piston rings and valves are not sort of very well seated.
CDI came in yesterday. Looks like a piece of chocolate bar and some wires sticking out.
Some minor upgrade required.Will take a week. Now short listing a list of projects to do. 
Pouring now.Will be nice cool day.
Take care and have many more years of engine building.


----------



## manop

Hi gus  
Manop had back then.


----------



## manop

I do not understand how the system works engine.  It's like a 4-stroke Or not


----------



## Gurus

What do you think of Thailand


----------

